# Brassocatanthe Little Mermaid 'Janet'



## My Green Pets (Oct 23, 2016)

My third year with this one. Stronger fragrance and more intensely colored petals than last year. My only Cattleya hybrid (for now).


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 23, 2016)

its a very pretty flower


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 23, 2016)

That's nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Oct 23, 2016)

Very colorful...I like it.


----------



## abax (Oct 23, 2016)

Very nice. I love the color combination.


----------



## adiaphane (Oct 24, 2016)

Lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 24, 2016)

Nice, Are you using HPS lights


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 24, 2016)

This little catt was gifted to me when I first started growing, but died before I could bloom it  I am always a little sad when I see one in bloom because they are absolutely beautiful! 

Funny side note it's actually named "Little Marmaid". It frequently gets misspelled because I am not sure a Marmaid is a thing ha ha Perhaps it was a registration typo? I am not sure though I have tried to research


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 24, 2016)

Very pretty.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 25, 2016)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Funny side note it's actually named "Little Marmaid". It frequently gets misspelled because I am not sure a Marmaid is a thing ha ha Perhaps it was a registration typo? I am not sure though I have tried to research



http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30236&highlight=Marmaid


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 25, 2016)

Paph_LdyMacBeth said:


> Funny side note it's actually named "Little Marmaid". It frequently gets misspelled because I am not sure a Marmaid is a thing ha ha Perhaps it was a registration typo? I am not sure though I have tried to research



It was originally registered as Little Marmaid, but that was a typo. It was eventually corrected to Little Mermaid.


----------



## My Green Pets (Oct 25, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Nice, Are you using HPS lights


Was growing outdoors since May, brought in under 400 watt metal halide a few weeks ago.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 26, 2016)

Very pretty! And good photos!


----------



## callosum (Oct 26, 2016)

The actual name is Little Marmaid registered in 1997 (C. walkeriana x Bc. Maikai)


----------



## PaphMadMan (Oct 30, 2016)

callosum said:


> The actual name is Little Marmaid registered in 1997 (C. walkeriana x Bc. Maikai)



The original registration was indeed listed as Little Marmaid, but it was changed (presumably correcting a typo) to Little Mermaid some years later. Sometimes RHS does correct mistakes, even if they won't admit them.


----------

